# Dargel Scooter or Chiquita



## jasonbreeden (Apr 7, 2010)

I was rethinking the Scooter and looking at the Chiquita at Pro Marine in San Juan....I hear the chiquita is skinnier than the Scooter due to lighter hull....If anyone has a chiquita and have some positive feedback...let me know...the warranty is almost the same the only difference are no brackets for the coolers and the chiquita is a foot longer and about 4 feet wider mas o menos!!!!!!!!!! Let the DEBATE BEGIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## L7Dargel (Jul 29, 2005)

had a dargel 136 and loved it. if i bouught another it would be the chiquita only because of it 7ft witdth. because is 1 foot wider than the dargel i think it gives the option of fishing three people more realistic


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

What are the boat and motor size and costs for a fair evaluation?


----------



## jasonbreeden (Apr 7, 2010)

When i looked into it...it was 19 for the new scooter 136 and 18 for a new chiquita with a new power pole. the dargel had a honda motor and the chiquita has the merc.

the only bad thing is no brackets for the coolers but hell that is only a 350 dollar add on....Seats....Im young, I dont need no stinking seats...LOL


----------



## FishmanSA (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow...I didn't realize the cost of the new scooter was that high....I have a dargel 136 but I picked it up on the used market....I hear good things about the chiquita very similiar to the shoalwater plus the power pole is a great feature....


----------



## jasonbreeden (Apr 7, 2010)

the dargel had a 50 and the chiquita has a 60 if i remember correctly


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I love my Baby Cat and prejudiced but for a little more$ you can have a Baby Cat that can run about 
any where these scooters can and lot of other places when it get rougher. IIRC I paid under 21 inc ttl for my BC with coastline trailer, Tothatsu 90, Bob's jp, and leaning post, I like the leaning post but that did up the cost from a cooler type seat. Mine will jump under ft, loaded with two guys over 200 and run 37+ or it can be a one person boat just like the two scooters.

Might burn a little more gas but we have run mid coast 40 -50 miles or so all day and burned almost 10 gallons of gas on a 20 gallon tank.

I can fish three people but we all wade most of the time anyway.


----------



## jasonbreeden (Apr 7, 2010)

http://i41.tinypic.com/35mdumu.jpg


----------



## jasonbreeden (Apr 7, 2010)

sorry for the large size..LOL...of the picture


----------



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

*Pleeeeeease!*



JimD said:


> I love my Baby Cat and prejudiced but for a little more$ you can have a Baby Cat that can run about
> any where these scooters can and lot of other places when it get rougher. IIRC I paid under 21 inc ttl for my BC with coastline trailer, Tothatsu 90, Bob's jp, and leaning post, I like the leaning post but that did up the cost from a cooler type seat. Mine will jump under ft, loaded with two guys over 200 and run 37+ or it can be a one person boat just like the two scooters.
> 
> Might burn a little more gas but we have run mid coast 40 -50 miles or so all day and burned almost 10 gallons of gas on a 20 gallon tank.
> ...


Jeez!


----------



## rodriga (May 11, 2009)

*Scooter*

Just thought I would add that if you are considering any of the two scooters mentioned you also must look at the Shoalwater 16ft scooter. I own one and I am very happy with it. It meets all of my expectations for a scooter. I am not saying it to get a sale for Shoalwater, I just think this is a great little boat that is not spoken about much. Let me know if you need more info.


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

When looking at scooters a few years back the chiquita was the boat we would have bought. Ended up buying a different style of boat.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

dont you know bananas are bad luck?  Both are great scooters no doubt. I love my dargel but its the big scooter its called the sooper scooter. its 16' with a 7 foot beam. Can fish 4 if you have to but its perfect for 3. Dargel also makes a 19 foot scooter now I beleive..


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

When i looked into it...it was 19 for the new scooter 136 and 18 for a new chiquita with a new power pole. the dargel had a honda motor and the chiquita has the merc.

the only bad thing is no brackets for the coolers but hell that is only a 350 dollar add on....Seats....Im young, I dont need no stinking seats...LOL
_______________
Question: Are those prices with TTL and trailer drive out plus the one with app for prob 1100 extra?

PTH-
Hope you are ok.

I could not tell if you were late to work, headed for church, or speaking in tongues?
 
I do like my boat for be and I am Scottish (thrifty or cheap). afaik it is one of the better deals on the market for product, size, cost, and support.

There could be better deals out there and there are a lot of worse deals out there too.
I have seen too many people get caught up in the moment when buying a boat not to look at a lot of different boats, prices and options. Boat prices are a funny thing.


----------



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

I just bought a 2003 Chiquita and have run Dargel scooters. In my opinion there is no comparison. The Chiquita handles like a much larger boat. It also has a much dryer ride than a Dargel. It is hard to compare the two because the Chiquita is so much wider.


----------



## jasonbreeden (Apr 7, 2010)

Question: Are those prices with TTL and trailer drive out plus the one with app for prob 1100 extra?


Both of the prices were driving the boat off the lot....It seems like a good deal for the chiquita....and the price is included with the powerpole!!!!!! the paint on the one I was looking at is sea foam green and is the complete underside of the boat is painted the color....It looks super clean and I appreciate everyone putting their .02 in....Thanks


----------



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

*boat*



JimD said:


> When i looked into it...it was 19 for the new scooter 136 and 18 for a new chiquita with a new power pole. the dargel had a honda motor and the chiquita has the merc.
> 
> the only bad thing is no brackets for the coolers but hell that is only a 350 dollar add on....Seats....Im young, I dont need no stinking seats...LOL
> _______________
> ...


----------



## jasonbreeden (Apr 7, 2010)

Well...got approved today for financing and am gonna go through with the Chiquita. Cant wait to take it out on the water...if you are in the Arroyo City area and see a Chiquita with a sea foam green hull with matching cavitation plate...ITS ME!!!!!!! Gonna Name her LA OTRA....Hope to see some 2coolers out there!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Congrats, looking forward to some pics and some real numbers. What are you slapping on the back?


----------

